# SMD Code Tabelle



## Josef Scholz (19 Juni 2003)

SMD- Bauteil - Tabelle 

 Anhand dieser Tabelle könnt ihr die SMD - Halbleiter mittels deren Aufdrucken den eigendlichen Typen zuordnen. 

SMD- Bauteil - Tabelle


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2003)

*noch eine vergleichsliste*

http://info.electronicwerkstatt.de/bereiche/bauteile/smd/smd_aktiv/index.html


----------

